# selling fur



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

i have not sold any fur yet but i have researched trapping for the past year and i think i am ready this year to put the steel out.

When selling ***** mink and muskrat do you keep the fur on the inside or switch it to the outside?

I posted this here cuz the fur handling forum seems a little dead

thanks


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

That forum is pretty dead. You turn the fur out.
:sniper:


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

thank you i keep getting confused with the raccoon in prep to stretch...

Do you split the tail all the way down or leave it like it is?

cuz in alot of pictures that i see it looks like that the tails are still in a cylinder shape and nothing has been done to them


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Tails get opened. Those you see that don't appear to have been opened are probably on wire stretchers where there's no way to pin the tails open.

Smitty


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

thank you i keep getting confused with the raccoon in prep to stretch...

Do you split the tail all the way down or leave it like it is?

cuz in alot of pictures that i see it looks like that the tails are still in a cylinder shape and nothing has been done to them


----------

